# how does lyft make money??



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

i was reading that if you drive a ertain amount of hours, you dont have to pay the 20%. how does lyft make money if everyone drives enough to not have to pay the 20%


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Safe rider fee of $1.50 for every ride you take?


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

They don't make any or very little) money right now, that is why they are taking millions from investors.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

evboy said:


> i was reading that if you drive a ertain amount of hours, you dont have to pay the 20%. how does lyft make money if everyone drives enough to not have to pay the 20%


Not every Lyft driver qualifies for the full fare. Especially if you drive for both Uber and Lyft. So, they might be making money by following Uber into every market and not having to spend as much as Uber does.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Lyft just ended nine months of not taking any commission from any Lyft driver in Albuquerque. They stated that the absence of their 20% take was due to regulatory conditions in our state, which were almost fixed a couple weeks ago when the state House voted in favor of a bill that provided regulation and established jurisdiction over TNC operators.

May sound odd, but I'm glad they're finally taking the 20% now, because I was worried that they would just leave Albuquerque since they weren't making any money here anyways. But just like Asshole...I mean limepro...stated, they're probably making money on the $1.50 Trust & Safety Fee.


----------

